# Idea for water hose.



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Just had a massive fight with my lay flat water hose pipe and ended up chopping it in half only to realise I did it too short to fill up at home.

Anyway I thought a van mounted auto winding reel would be really nice. Found this http://www.recoila.com.au/dyn/media/shop/attrib/21/downloadable_file and wondered what you guys thought.....

Karl


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dunno. Too big for panel van 

As to lay flat hoses, just to say that I suspect people love them or hate them according to the plastic cassette they have. Having had both types, the fully enclosed cassette with the slot the hose comes out of is the ONLY one to have. The one with an "open" edge all the way around is only good for driving you insane.

Dave


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Just found this, not suitable for drinking water but gives an idea of price and size etc.

http://www.positivehands.co.uk/products/product-detail/Factory-Equipment/5483206/5483206.html

Karl


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Dave,
The open all way round reel is great once you have removed the hose and binned it. Then use the reel for your HU cable.

Steve


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Karl,I've got mounted in mine a retractable garden hose.It works great got it from [email protected] (Hose lock) about £40. Not food grade I agree but with Nature pure filter & close to 30 years of NOT using food grade hose I've no complaints.
Gary


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Gary, Looking for a solid one that is self retracting (spring loaded)?

Karl


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes Karl it does all that,you just have to reverse feed it.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Where would you mount it, Karl? Not on the outside of the van?

Gerald


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Sersol

Is it like this?

http://www.coopersdirect.com/pageview.php?page=show_product&ecommerce_stockcode=5010646037259


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Thats the one Dooney.
Gerald, why on earth would anyone mount it on the outside of the van 8O 8O 8O 8O .


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

sersol said:


> Gerald, why on earth would anyone mount it on the outside of the van 8O 8O 8O 8O .


I know it sounds stupid 

Where would it be nounted? In the garage? On a locker door?

I can't imagine it, TBH :?

Gerald


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Gerald,please don't feel stupid. Karl,like myself has a Eura Mobil,plenty of space & payload is not an issue.
Mine is mounted in my service locker along with all tap connectors/adaptors.
My one hate on French aires is waiting for most people to unravel their filler hose,so from 25metres away I can slide in fill up & go.
Try it, the French/Germans are always impressed.

Gary


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

gromett said:


> Just had a massive fight with my lay flat water hose pipe and ended up chopping it in half only to realise I did it too short to fill up at home.
> l


We deliberately chopped our layflat hose into sections partly because it was a pain to unroll all of it (and re-roll) if you were close to the tap and partly because we managed to make thousands of pinholes it in when we failed to unroll it properly.

We now have hose connectors installed permanently on the sections of hose and can use small sections or the whole thing as the need arises. Much easier to do and no problem to store the smaller sections wound round a piece of plastic.

G


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Frankia use a water hose reel in some of their models

it is made by Gardena & they have just cut the top handle off


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I really like the fitted hose reel but worry about the cable reel. Only a matter of time till someone doesn't want to go to the bother of rewinding it all so just uses a bit to connect to the post. After all why unwind 25 mtr when the post is only 2 mtr away and we are only here for one night? Then use the fan heater, hair dryer and electric kettle all at once and wonder where the smell is coming from.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Totally agree with Grizzly, chopped mine up into usable lengths and use so-called 'hose mender' fittings to join bits up as required. Available from all garden centres on Hoselock or similar stands. Store lengths in padded plastic bags sold in various supermarkets for carrying cool/frozen items - ours happen to be M&S at the moment - they last a couple of years before getting manky - these bags can be shoved into any space in exterior lockers, back/top boxes etc, containing any drips from pipe and not damaging anything else in there as they are quite 'soft' when crushed up. Agree that keeping whole length on the white plastic reel is a waste of time.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys, i would mount it inside the locker nearest the water tank and put a permanent flexible pipe between the hose reel and the water tank.
Filling then would be just a case of opening locker door, pull hose end out of reel to tap. fill then unplug and walk hose back to van 


Am also working on a fitted black tank to replace thetford cassette >.<

Karl


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Am also working on a fitted black tank to replace thetford cassette


Now that would be worthwhile!


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I totally agree with you Aultymer, the mains hook up idea is good but in practice not so brilliant, all that cable has to be dropped down through a 75mm hole in the floor & then wound back up, also I would have prefered a bright colour like orange rather than the black they provide

I have actually modified mine by fitting an standard external hookup point inside next to the reel so I can either use the existing fitted reel, my standard 25 metre orange lead or my short lead to my genny.

the water reel though is very good in use!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Seems there is a UK distributor for the Ozzie reels: http://www.reelcareuk.com
but they don't give prices...
Like the idea.


----------

